# Happy Birthday Wyatt Furr



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy birthday Wyatt !!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Happy bday! :devil:


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hope you have a great birthday, Wyatt!!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Have a hairy birthday Wyatt!!!!!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Happy B-Day Wyatt.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Happy birthday, Mr. Furr.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday Wyatt!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy b day to you


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Happy Birthday Wyatt!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

*Happy Birthday !!!*










Have a good one!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to youhoo!
Happy birthday to you!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks Everyone
Had a great day today 
Ate my way from one end of town to the other to celebrate.
No tourists were lost this time,on the other had several local politicans have been misplaced.(they tend to be less filling, all that hot air)
NOT that I know for sure,but I have it on the best authority.....
Parents are visiting and Mom is baking homemade,(from scratch),Pumpkin pie.
One always needs dessert.
Its good to be Furr......


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

HAPPY BE-LATED BIRTHDAY FURR!!! 
sheesh, what a buddy i am... LOL very very many birthday vishes go to you! (you can store them and use them for next year!) Glad you had a good day, and.... ohhhhh... I can just smell that pumpkin pie.... :devil: sorry i'm a day late.... but hey, I was holding a Tupperware party!    ROFLMAO hehehe...... :>


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Belated Birthday Wyatt Furr!!! I'm sorry I'm late with Birthday wishes but I'm very glad to hear you had a great day!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy birthday, sorry this is late!


----------

